# Building new PC



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello


I have this old laptop (join pic)and I want to have twice the power it got for a new PC


https://pcpartpicker.com/list/


I was thinking to put like 600$ can, but with that price I can't have what I was thinking. So I have to put more


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have a look through the recommended builds sticky here https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-recommended-builds-2019-a-1235670.html you may find something you can achieve with your budget and remember the suggested builds are not set in stone so may be adjusted to suit.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Before we go off on a useless tangent, do you want another laptop or a desktop?
Of course once you add a monitor to desktop you can still do it under $600 but that makes it tougher.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

I want a desktop. I don't want a preowned computer. As good as it can be, its not new.


I did many years ago buy a refurbish, but the motherboard last about a year. So no preowned or refurbish full or in part. I want all new.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

OK well here is a good $500 build from our selected builds page and you should be able to buy a good brand name monitor 24" for under $100 :
*$600AMDBuild:

Comparable to its $800 counterpart from the Intel list above, this AMD build is a mid-range gaming machine that can handle some everyday multitasking and internet browsing.*
*Processor**: AMD RYZEN 5 2400G Quad-Core 3.6 GHz (3.9 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 65W YD2400C5FBBOX Desktop Processor 

Motherboard:ASUS PRIME B450M-A/CSM AM4 AMD B450 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard *
*
Video Card: GIGABYTE Radeon RX 570 DirectX 12 GV-RX570GAMING-4GD 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support ATX Video Card *
*
Memory :GeIL EVO POTENZA 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Desktop Memory Model GPR416GB2400C16DC*
*
Case:Phanteks Eclipse P300 PH-EC300PTG_BK Black Steel Chassis, Tempered Glass Window ATX Mid Tower Computer Case *

*Power Supply: **EVGA 650 GQ 210-GQ-0650-V1 80+ GOLD 650W Modular EVGA ECO Mode Power Supply *

*Hard Drive:* *WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200RPM **or: 
SAMSUNG 860 EVO Series 2.5" 500GB SATA III V-NAND 3-bit MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-76E500B/AM
Subtotal: $535
*we also have a page for instruction on how to build a unit and of course can answer any questions for you....here is a good quality desktop deal for similar price:*
https://www.newegg.com/lenovo-thinkcentre-m710e-business-desktops-workstations/p/1B4-001H-00846
*Newegg can be a good source for value pcs as well*
*


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't like AMD, they are slow to react. 



Bad experience with them.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That could happen with any cpu and any hardware. Please don't blame an entire line for one experience, today's new Ryzen cpus are quite responsive and can save you a lot of $. They are nothing like any AMD cpus from the past.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Agree with Rich ^^


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

I have, basically, that same build. Except I have a 1TB Panasonic SSD. Not quite sure what you mean when you say AMD is "slow to respond". Mine is quick enough, and I built it for speed. I'm not a gamer, but to me, speed equates to efficiency. JMHO. No issues so far.


----------



## sh10453 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr.Fox said:


> I don't like AMD, they are slow to react.
> Bad experience with them.



I don't know what generation of AMD processors you are talking about.
I love my Ryzen desktop. I built it last September, but I used the Ryzen 7 2700X (unlocked) processor (8-cores).
I agree with the Ryzen recommendations, and you'd be avoiding the Intel processors multiple security issues.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

djbillyd said:


> I have, basically, that same build. Except I have a 1TB Panasonic SSD. Not quite sure what you mean when you say AMD is "slow to respond". Mine is quick enough, and I built it for speed. I'm not a gamer, but to me, speed equates to efficiency. JMHO. No issues so far.



Let me correct something about my system. I have a 3.50 gigahertz AMD Ryzen 3 2200G with Radeon Vega Graphics. Like I said, I'm not a gamer, but the video graphics are great. The response/reaction is almost instant. It really is "instant", I just don't want to go over the top with my build.

Bottom line: In my desktop, AMD rules!:dance:


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll add my comments in support of AMD processors. I've been running AMD for 10 years and recently updated my desktop to AMD Ryzen 5 2400G. I also have a Laptop with a Ryzen 7 2700U processor. Both machines exhibit good performance.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Mr.Fox said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> I have this old laptop (join pic)and I want to have twice the power it got for a new PC
> ...


Hey there Mr.Fox. Really when it comes to building PC, there are a few vital things to keep in minds such as - motherboard, ram, video card, processor and of course budget. Since you don't have a large budget my suggestion would be to get an ordinary motherboard, video card and processor as they are expensive. and go for better RAM card. 4gb of ram would be a good option but if you have a few tabs open your PC may lag a bit. 8GB is very good option for office work, while 16 GB would be great for gaming - for more comprehensive explanation you can refer to this article.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Rich-M said:


> That could happen with any cpu and any hardware. Please don't blame an entire line for one experience, today's new Ryzen cpus are quite responsive and can save you a lot of $. They are nothing like any AMD cpus from the past.


'


Actually AMD in the past was better than Intel in the 2002-2005 era where the clock frequency didn't matter but the IPC did. Tides definitely turned in Intel's favor for many years. AMD is now back with a reverence not quite as fast as Intel in IPC improvements but close enough but a way better overall value in overall computing.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Quite true I remember when socket 754 and 939 and early Am2 replacements were "king of the hill" and Intel was chasing them.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Rich-M said:


> Quite true I remember when socket 754 and 939 and early Am2 replacements were "king of the hill" and Intel was chasing them.


Short lived but I was there :smile:


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

SpareChange said:


> '
> 
> 
> Actually AMD in the past was better than Intel in the 2002-2005 era where the clock frequency didn't matter but the IPC did. Tides definitely turned in Intel's favor for many years. AMD is now back with a reverence not quite as fast as Intel in IPC improvements but close enough but a way better overall value in overall computing.



And unless you have a "cost is no issue" budget, the 'better overall value' import can't be minimized. I built my last system with AMD processors for that very reason. And I think I have a great system. Don't knock AMD because they are very good.:dance:


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

I run a 3700x side by side with a 9700k Both are very good processors the AMD has the edge in multitasking and streaming. 9700K definitely has the edge when running a GTX 1080ti (which it is) in certain games and I have swapped the GPU between systems, but the Intel mostly has that advantage at 1080p, slightly at 1440p. 4k it's a dead~locked match mostly. There are a lot of gamers that stream and want to keep resources for other things. I stream a bit, but for the amount of streaming I do a 9700k is fine for me. Major content creators and video editors would definitely get the best deal with AMD.

I can definitely say that AMD is back


----------

